# Ao25 Timer



## michaelcmelton (Jan 6, 2015)

Currently, I am using the CCT timer, but want a timer that can get an average of 25 for a session. Is there any way to mod CCT to do that, or any timer out on the market that will do that? Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2015)

qqTimer (and anything descended from it) will do averages of any length. Open up the options and you'll see "not using average of [textbox]" - click the "not using" and put 25 in the box. qqTimer isn't the kind of timer that will save your times in files on your computer like CCT is, though, so I don't know if that works for you.


----------

